# Butler island duck hunt.



## Tadpole23 (Oct 16, 2012)

Im new to the quota duck hunts I got drawn for the butler island third duck hunt!  Is this a good hunt? What should I expect? Any information will break appreciated.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 16, 2012)

If the birds are there, it can be good. If not, then it's like anywhere else. Be ready for the states biggest dove shoot


----------



## andyparm (Oct 16, 2012)

*Butler*

Butler can be very very good the first few weeks of the season especially. If you have the third hunt then you drew opening Saturday of the second split if I'm not mistaken. That is good for you! It's all about which blind you draw for sure. The guys who get selected have first draw of blinds but it is still pulling a token out of a hat...literally. Odds are you'll draw a decent blind. The guy who drops you off in the morning will give you some direction as to where to set up and where your best water and cover is in the blind you get. I'd bring no more than a dozen decoys shells and gun. Everything else is dead weight. A jerk cord on a decoy never hurts. With a little luck you should be blasting early and often.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info im looking forward to the hunt. From what I read I can carry a more ppl with me right?


----------



## wray912 (Oct 16, 2012)

You can have 3 people total including yourself if im not mistaken


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 17, 2012)

It can be real good and it can be real bad. it was the first place I hunted in this century. Y2k


----------



## andyparm (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes you can have yourself and two others. Three people to each blind


----------



## Tadpole23 (Oct 17, 2012)

Im not real concerned about the killing part i just want a good experience for my wife.  Enjoying the hunt is the main thing!


----------



## rdnckrbby (Oct 17, 2012)

Tadpole23 said:


> Im not real concerned about the killing part i just want a good experience for my wife.  Enjoying the hunt is the main thing!



I was there last year that same hunt, drew an average blind but still had 2 3/4 limit of ducks. Mainly GWT and shovelers


----------



## CootCartel (Oct 17, 2012)

You should have a good time, it's an experience every fowler should try... Good luck!!


----------



## hootee hoo (Oct 17, 2012)

I got picked for the Nov 24th 2nd hunt, Check back, I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## Alan D. (Oct 18, 2012)

Tadpole23 said:


> Im not real concerned about the killing part i just want a good experience for my wife.  Enjoying the hunt is the main thing!



Make sure to bring a marsh seat for your wife to sit on waiting for shooting light. We had 5 of us hunting two blinds there last year the 4th hunt and we killed 7 species of ducks that day.

Good luck and congratulations on getting drawn.


----------



## Robk (Oct 21, 2012)

new years day 2011 hunt    

think we did ok...


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Oct 25, 2012)

be careful stepping on the wagon in the morning.  I cracked my shin open after stepping up on the slick wet tire.  Ripped my waders and bled the entire hunt.  Killed a gadwall and some teal though.  and that was the last wknd in January 2009.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Oct 26, 2012)

all the good talk about butler island has me fired up about it! is there a limit of shells that a person can carry? my wife never shooting ducks before is goin to need a good few hahaha


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Oct 26, 2012)

they never said anything to us!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 26, 2012)

The shell limit is on National wild life Refuges 25 per hunter. The   Alamaha is a state operation and I just checked the regs and it says nothing a bout the number of shells you can take with you when you hunt. Make sure you got your guns plugged. Good luck.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 26, 2012)

Some people will have 3-4 boxes and will be determined to use every one on any duck within 100 yards. Good luck, hopefully y'all have a good experience.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 26, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Some people will have 3-4 boxes and will be determined to use every one on any duck within 100 yards.



Just choked on Copenhagen. Lol. I've seen that before


----------



## Tadpole23 (Oct 28, 2012)

im no expert duck hunter but I don't think it will take 3 or 4 boxes for me to get 6 ducks hahaha now my wife on the other hand can't hit a squirrel sitting on a limb with a shotgun so I might need 3 or 4 boxes for her



_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## CootCartel (Oct 28, 2012)

Hope she kills your limit too.  Good luck to both of you


----------



## The Fever (Oct 30, 2012)

boy dont get too excited...keep your expectations pretty low, and you wont be let down....shoot a couple and you will be satisfied...Ill be there that hunt as well...feel free to say hello


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 30, 2012)

it all depends on where they put you out


----------

